# Lidl Window Cleaner



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Lidl are selling the cordless window vacuum cleaner for £19.99. They are the SilverCrest version of the more expensive Karcher type. You get the spray bottle with the microfiber wipe attachment with it. 
I bought one a couple of years ago when they sold them and managed to break it :frown2: a year later by dropping it in the sink of water. Turns out it can suck up the water but can't swim in it! Was very happy as it worked well on the windscreen of the van and on the house.
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=2602

Got a horrible feeling that Mrs GB is going to want me to give it a test run over the next couple of days on our dirty windows...well I suppose I have got away with for the past twelve months. :surprise:

Lidl also selling the tool holder brackets £2.99 for 5.
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=2633

Great for the moho garage or lockers for brushes, awning winder, cables etc. I bought some the last time they had them and they were great in my old van for keeping stuff tidy. They even work well on the roof of the garage and are strong enough to keep brooms, squeegees and such like in place and maximise the space.


----------

